# Wanted- comfortable play boat for 190 lb. 6 ft kayaker



## amal (Jun 1, 2005)

I need a Play boat that is not a tourture chamber. I'm too lazy to suffer any longer, I would like somthing I can through ends in and that is comfortable and cheap. if you have a boat to sell of a suggestion for me please post. my email is [email protected]


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm 6'3" 200 lbs. w/ size 10 feet and fit in the dagger king pin 6.3. no pain except for the normal foot abuse. great for play.


----------

